# Nursery Schools, Montessories



## rox (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi!!!

I have a baby girl. She is about to be 3 years old in Dec 2011. Any suggestions on some of the best Montessori and nursery's in Dubai?

I heard Raffles Nursery in Emirates Hills is a good Montessori and the Jebal Ali Village Nursery is the best Nursery?


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you only looking for a nursery in the "new Dubai" area? Gulf Montessori in Garhoud is supposed to be good. I have heard good things about Jebel Ali Village Nursery too. They have several nurseries around Dubai now.


----------



## new2UAE (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi rox- I am also looking at the raffles nursery in the springs and Jebel ali nursery- where did u decide to send your daughter? Is she happy there? Are you happy with what she is learning? Thanks


----------

